# Where due you stay



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

When you have Ludington get togethers? I'm going to a charter boat workshop and may need a hotel depending on weather in Jan.


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

The Lands Inn on US10 just outside of Ludington, I believe. Its not a 5 star, but it's ok if you mainly need a place just to bed down. Pretty reasonable rates, too, at least for the outings. Don't know what they are otherwise, probably just slightly higher.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Is this the place where a member of these forms works I think he a chief? The place I'm thinking of the had some kind of outing and I went up later and ate and watched Nascar with Spanky and some guys just can't remember the name of the place.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Yes, Chef/Chris works at Lands Inn. It is a Ramada Inn now. He's a good guy (a former student of mine) and has been very helpful to guys and gals from this site.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Thanks Whit that where the seminar is this works out good.


----------



## secondgear (Nov 19, 2003)

if alot of yous are over 50. check with aarp for discounted rooms?


----------

